# Thoughts on Debussy's Danse (Tarentelle styrienne)



## SkillfulHacks (May 2, 2021)

I never thought I liked Debussy until I found this piece, granted I don't have any where near the listening experience as most people on this forum. When I dug around for information about it I was shocked by how little I could find (at least in comparison with other pieces by Debussy). 

Going back to the piece I personal really enjoy most things in it, but I especially like the weird off beat melody at that start, and how it seems to jump between 3/4 and 6/8 time. I also really like the orchestrated version by Ravel.

Since then I have found other pieces of Debussy I like, although I still prefer his dance like music to his more impressionist stuff.

What are your thoughts about this piece?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

As a Debussy lover (he's my numero uno), I don't find this work to be too interesting. When I talk about Debussy and his many masterpieces (he does have so many of them) or works that I enjoy the most, _Tarantelle styrienne_ doesn't make my own list. Have you heard the _Études_? This is a late work that is a departure from his other more well-known piano works like _Préludes_, _Pour le piano_, _Estampes_, _Images, Books I & II_ etc. Check it out!


----------



## SkillfulHacks (May 2, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> As a Debussy lover (he's my numero uno), I don't find this work to be too interesting. When I talk about Debussy and his many masterpieces (he does have so many of them) or works that I enjoy the most, _Tarantelle styrienne_ doesn't make my own list. Have you heard the _Études_? This is a late work that is a departure from his other more well-known piano works like _Préludes_, _Pour le piano_, _Estampes_, _Images, Books I & II_ etc. Check it out!


I have been systematically working my way though Debussy's piano music. I've listened to his first book of _Images_ and _Pour le piano_ and especially like the faster pieces/parts that don't, for lack of a better definition, 'include large sections of arpeggios' namely _Images_ no. 3 and the first movement of _Pour le piano_. I am looking forward to listening to his _Préludes_.


----------

